# Oak Barrels



## Jeff D (Dec 11, 2008)

If any of you want to get yourselves an oak barrel for Christmas now is the time. Vadai has 40 liter barrels for $148.00 US If you talk to Alexander be prepared for a lengthily conversation. http://www.vadaiwinebarrels.com/


Jeff


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2008)

Those are good prices.


----------



## jeffhigdon (Dec 17, 2008)

That's pretty funny Jeff. I just bought a barrel from them as well and I know what you're talking about. I bought another barrel from "the barrel source". I won't use them for another week or so, but based on just the looks, the Vadai barrel is made so much better.

Question. I've never used a barrel before and I'm worried about using the spigot. Has anyone had a spigot pop out?


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got off the phone and orderd the 40 Liter size -was told it should be here by the end of next week or the beginning of the following week. The one I will be getting has plain heads and no spigot (I found outthat the spigot only comes with thecarved heads which I did not want anyway). I also ordered a stand with mine. Looking forward to getting*and* using it! 


- GL63


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

What ya gonna make to fill it? I have a friend who is an excellent beer maker and wins a lot of competitions around here and uses a lot of oak barrels for beer and keeps them in his root cellar. I dont see him very often at all but the time I went there I got RIPPEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD just sampling!!!!


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know yet Wade .... the size I got is perfect for a double batch - I need to make that decision soon. A lot of people break-in a new barrel by doing a barrel ferment Chardonnay. I'm not exactly sure _why_ a Chardonnay, but maybe someone here on the forum does? 


I know somepeople who have oaked their beers as well - I'm not sure that I would enjoy an oaked beer personally althoughI have to admit I'venever triedit.


- GL63


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

I didnt either but must say they were all very good although alot of those barrels were probably neutral mostly anyway. A lot of people like a very oaked Chardonnay, it seems that every time I go to a winery and have a tasting of Chardonnay its like chewing on a pce of burnt white oak. I like my reds oaked pretty heavy but not my whites much if any!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 17, 2009)

I was planning to get a Vadai barrel at the end of this year--I want to have 3-4 wines ready to go in it so I can keep it full without overoakingand my 2008 wines are already oaked. 


Are you saying there are different styles? I thought the only diff was size. I was prob going to get a 23L Hungarian so I wouldn't have to do all double batches plus it won't be as heavy to deal with ast he 40L (as I'm a petite female). I was wondering about a stand--didn't see that sold on the website. How much are they?


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 17, 2009)

I did not get my barrel yet, but it will definitely be here this coming week - January 20 according tothe tracking report. The only difference in styles is that you can get carvings on the head of the barrel(s), and you can get a wooden spigot - which most people will tell you to avoid. You can get a stand from Vadai for your barrel as well for $25.00, although a lot of people improvise with a couple pieces of 2X4. With that being said, I did order a stand for my barrel. 


Hope this helps.


- GL63


PS - Wade - I decided to barrel-fermenta dry mead to 'break it it', followed by a double batch of Cellar Craft OV Zin (which will be cleared and stabilized before I put it it - I need to time this accordingly, as it will go in as soon as I rack the mead out). I plan on keeping the mead in for 4 weeks, and the Zin in for 8. What will go in after that I need to decide, but my plan is to keep it full ..... always!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds good there Grant.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 17, 2009)

permit me to ask this.......what is the consensus here regarding oak alternatives and oak barrels....aside from the oak barrel downside of cleaning and the oak downside of a barrel going neutral......do you think you can achieve the same oaking effects that you desire in your wine using an oak stave, cubes etc as you could w your barrels?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2009)

I would assume you can get the same oak effect but the concentration by evaporation(Angels Share) would be the best effect from a barrel.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 17, 2009)

ok, you are speaking of evaporation thru the wood..another aspect to consider is micro-oxygenation, so this is the current box score as i see it, maybe others can add to this


*Point For - 3* * Points Against - 2 Tied - 1*


Angel's share Barrel going neutral Ability to deliver oak
Micro-oxygenation Cleaning/Sanitizing
Beauty/Tradition


----------



## grapeman (Jan 17, 2009)

Points Against Tied


Contamination- such as BrettamycesCost /gallon(approximate)


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tons of info on barrels outhere on the 'net.... based on what I've read, the rewards far outweigh any risks *provided* one is diligent about following barrel maintainence protocols. A barrel going neutral really should not be a 'con' as you can still use cubes in them and they will always provide the micro-oxygenation and concentration effects which is the primary benefit of barrels to begin with.


- GL63


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 17, 2009)

*Point For - 3* * Points Against - 2 Tied - 2*


Angel's share Barrel going neutral Ability to deliver oak
Micro-oxygenation Cleaning/Sanitizing Cost
Beauty/Tradition Contamination


Grant - good point, yes loads of info on the net, just the same i enjoy hearing right from other wine makers...it is informative. Such as your comment about going neutral being negated by the ability to still use oak alternatives..so i will move that 'going neutral 'to a tie...here is an update



*Point For - 3* * Points Against - 2 Tied - 3*


Angel's share Ability to deliver oak
Micro-oxygenation Cleaning/SanitizingCost
Beauty/Tradition ContaminationBarrel going neutral


i have not had any oak barrels for about 25 years...its been glass carboys and flextanks recently.......i think someday i am going to put a flex tank inside a barrel


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the thought of barrels but I think Im going to go with SS variable capacity tanks when I finally make the switch to grapes. Uh OH, I think we need another category here Al!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 17, 2009)

how about two? are there more? can we consider carboy's or demijohns?

Stainless Steel Points For? Against? Tied?

Flex Tanks - Points For? Points Against? Tied?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure can.


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 24, 2009)

More disadvantages with a barrel compared to glass, stainless steel, or plastic:
1. More difficult and risky to buy used.


2. More apt to leak.


3. Require more maintenance (rehydration, sulfur sticks, or always keeping full, etc.)


4. More practical in larger sizes that cannot be easily moved or lifted.


5. Must be checked and topped up continuously to prevent over oxidation.


6. Wines you don't want to undergo an MLF cannot be put into a barrel which has had an MLF wine in it before.


7. Not practical for apartment dwellers. You definitely want a yard/drive wayand a garden hose.


8. After getting your first barrel, you'll be hooked on them and not want to use carboys anymore.


----------



## Dean (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think a barrel going neutral is a bad thing. I use neutral barrels all the time with other oak methods, and I still get the concentration effect. Once a barrel hits really old, I'll use it to make Madeira if I ever get around to building my hut to heat it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 24, 2009)

Dean...what are you thoughts on micro-oxygenation? Barrels that have gone nuetral are less and less able to deliver oxygen


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 24, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> Dean...what are you thoughts on micro-oxygenation? Barrels that have gone nuetral are less and less able to deliver oxygen



I never knew that before (and never experienced it). But then again, I've only had experience with little bitty barrels of 50L capacity that will over oxidize wine though micro-oxidation if left too long no matter how neutral it is. And depending on the wine, that's only 2 to 6 months (and that's probably with unwashed bitartrate crystals lining the darn thing too!)


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 25, 2009)

micro-oxygenation and micro-oxidation...are two very different things, although they would go hand in hand over time


----------



## Dean (Mar 25, 2009)

I never knew that either Al. I just learned something today. I know the Australians are playing with oxygenation stones to see what they can come up with for the science of micro-oxygenation. Maybe they can come up with a stone based method that will allow even glass storage to get all the benefits of micro-oxygenation. I was also under the impression that corks provided the same thing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 7, 2011)

huai0592 said:


> I am a newer here.
> Glad to meet u.
> Is anyone online?





Someone is headed off the Island, real soon


----------

